# An alpine ibex relaxing on the edge of a cliff.



## PamfromTx (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (May 21, 2021)

To all predators... come and get me sucker!


----------



## drifter (May 31, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 166000



I don’t know what that big boy is other than what you said, except to say he's much braver
than I because I’m afraid of heights. And I do love your signature.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 31, 2021)

What a place to take a nap.


----------



## bowmore (May 31, 2021)

Bighorn sheep in Denali Park. I think they were posing for National Geographic


----------



## fmdog44 (May 31, 2021)

Yeah, but can that thing sit out on my second floor balcony every morning with a cup of coffee without begging me to get it down? I think not.


----------



## timoc (Jun 1, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 166000


"Welcome to my abode, there's a cup of tea in the pot if you want one."


----------

